# $850,000 for a Holden? If it's a Monaro HRT 427 concept



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*$850,000 for a Holden? If it's a Monaro HRT 427 concept*








A Queensland, Australia car collector who wishes to be known only as "Chooka," walked into a car dealership last week and plunked down some $920,000 Aussie dollars (nearly $850,000 USD) -- on a 2002 Holden Monaro. Known to U.S. enthusiasts as the Pontiac GTO, the late-model GM sports coupe is not just another example of the model, but a rare Monaro HRT 427 concept that represents one of just two that were ever built.








The Monaro HRT 427 was built by Holden's performance HSV division with a 560 horsepower, 7.0-liter Corvette C5R racing V-8 engine capable of propelling the coupe from 0 to 62 mph in under four seconds. Carbon fiber components and race-inspired brakes hinted at the car's dramatic performance (its goal was to match up with Porsche's 911 GT2). Essentially designed as a race car for the road, Holden ultimately decided that the car just didn't make sense financially and shelved the concept after two prototypes were built. The other Monaro HRT 427 is being retained by Holden as part of its collection.

Chooka is a self-professed "Monaro fanatic" laying claim to 20 examples of the model that date back to the first series from 1968. The sale price makes this Holden the most expensive Australian car ever sold.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like a serious engine! The air filter must be built into the hood scoop, I would hope anyway. Those injectors look really high on the intake rail, aren't they usually right on top of the intake valve? Or are those factory nitrous nozzles?  The valve covers 'look' Pontiac. 
That should help Holden recoup some money of developing it. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

It would be a nice one to add to a collection! WHew!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Tha back bumper looks sick on this


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont like the fuel door cover being so low


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I know I don't know what cool is so much, but there is no shot in hell that I would spend the money on that car. To those of you that like this car, I mean no disrespect but there is no reason to buy this car other than for the exclusivity. 
The wheels look average at best, the steel gas cap looks like it came straight from a "dub" edition homie mobile, and the exhaust tips are just kind of cool. 
When one is to drop close to one mil on a car, it should at least look exotic. 

The last line says it all: "The sale price makes this Holden the most expensive Australian car ever sold." 
I'm a pretty firm believer that spending exorbitant amounts of money doesn't necessarily mean something is cool. Creativity should have something to do with an $850,000 car, and this body seems to have no more included in it than any other Holden.

The engine looks cool and is a pretty beastly powerhouse. Give anyone with half a brain and an internet connection half the money that the "HRT 427 concept" costs and similar numbers will arise.

To each his/her own though and I'm happy for the man who was able to add this beast to his collection.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow that's really nice but what a price tag!!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

A fool and his money is soon departed. I'll sell him my 600+ hp goat for just $500K. I'll even top the tank off and change the oil... for free.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will sell him my SAP with the car attached, and misc. accessories for 100K.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> A fool and his money is soon departed.


Wow.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

And no strut tower bar....hmmm....makes me wonder if its as important as the wing or the gas tank in the trunk....oh to have that tank out of the trunk.... Just think of the lower center of gravity and the extra space.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Man I would REALLLLLLLY love to have that little spoiler at the end. Anyone got a link or anything to THAT spoiler tip, not any other one off ebay or anything. Thanks


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Rukee said:


> That looks like a serious engine! The air filter must be built into the hood scoop, I would hope anyway. Those injectors look really high on the intake rail, aren't they usually right on top of the intake valve? Or are those factory nitrous nozzles?  The valve covers 'look' Pontiac.
> That should help Holden recoup some money of developing it. :cheers


its a V8 supercar injection setup 
and no it doesnt go into the bonnet
this is what it looks like


----------



## SpeedChrome (May 12, 2008)

That was one expensive GTO for a hardcore GTO enthusiast.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

welcome to the forum speed!


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Overpriced.


----------

